# Spot Hogg Fast Eddie XL Windage Adjustments



## fferazzi (Jan 13, 2015)

I just bought a Spot Hogg Fast Eddie XL and there were no instructions on which way to turn the windage adjustment. Best I can tell clockwise moves the point of impact right on the target. Is that correct? Also if I want to make larger adjustments to the sight do you move the sight horizontally in the direction of the mistake- in other words to the left if the arrow is hitting left on the target. Finally has anyone found a PDF of the owners manual?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Clockwise moves the pin left.
Counter-clockwise moves the pin right.

Move the pin towards where your arrow is impacting.
If it's way off, keep the windage knob centered, loosen the allen screw and slide the rod over in the clamp.


----------



## cayman109 (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes, that is correct. Turning the windage dial clockwise will move the sight the left which will move the arrow to the right. 

For the larger adjustments, you are correct as well. Move the sight to where the arrow is, not where you want it to go. So, if the arrow is hitting left, move your sight out to the left. That will bring your bow to the right to center the sight on target, bringing your shot back to the right. 

I only use the windage knob for fine adjustments, so before you make any adjustments, use the windage kind to get your windage pretty much even on the frame so that you have an even amount of room to do the fine adjustments both left and right. Then do the larger adjustment to get you close center. Finally, the fine adjustment to get you bang-on center. 

I recommend you also take care in leveling your sight properly. So that as you move the sight up and down and also shoot at different angles, the level will be accurate. 

There are quite a few articles on here to help with sight leveling.


----------



## fferazzi (Jan 13, 2015)

Very helpful advice. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoulter91 (Oct 7, 2017)

Don't mean to dig up a dead thread, but a search didn't find anything. I purchased a fast Eddie xl 3 pin. I'm trying to determine how to adjust large adjustments horizontally. The 3 pin does not have the horizontal slider bar the 1 and 2 pin does. The instructions only provide info on the 1 and 2. Fully maxing out the micro adjustment knob still gets me no where near center. Sombody help me out !


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

jcoulter91 said:


> Don't mean to dig up a dead thread, but a search didn't find anything. I purchased a fast Eddie xl 3 pin. I'm trying to determine how to adjust large adjustments horizontally. The 3 pin does not have the horizontal slider bar the 1 and 2 pin does. The instructions only provide info on the 1 and 2. Fully maxing out the micro adjustment knob still gets me no where near center. Sombody help me out !


Send me a pm with your number and ill either text you through it or talk you through it.


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

jcoulter91 said:


> Don't mean to dig up a dead thread, but a search didn't find anything. I purchased a fast Eddie xl 3 pin. I'm trying to determine how to adjust large adjustments horizontally. The 3 pin does not have the horizontal slider bar the 1 and 2 pin does. The instructions only provide info on the 1 and 2. Fully maxing out the micro adjustment knob still gets me no where near center. Sombody help me out !


I'm in the same boat, i moved the head over and going to try that after work, hopefully that does it. Did you get this solved?


----------



## GoofyArcher (Sep 21, 2015)

westmichigander said:


> I'm in the same boat, i moved the head over and going to try that after work, hopefully that does it. Did you get this solved?


hmm post pic ,, that should not be a issue. 
did you do course adjustment of the "scope" body:?


----------



## RIS (Jan 4, 2018)

jcoulter91 said:


> Don't mean to dig up a dead thread, but a search didn't find anything. I purchased a fast Eddie xl 3 pin. I'm trying to determine how to adjust large adjustments horizontally. The 3 pin does not have the horizontal slider bar the 1 and 2 pin does. The instructions only provide info on the 1 and 2. Fully maxing out the micro adjustment knob still gets me no where near center. Sombody help me out !


I had the same problem with mine. The sight housing attaches with a 1/4” shim plate. I removed that and flipped it to the opposite side which then gave me plenty of room to micro adjust my windage. Hopefully that helps


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

RIS said:


> I had the same problem with mine. The sight housing attaches with a 1/4” shim plate. I removed that and flipped it to the opposite side which then gave me plenty of room to micro adjust my windage. Hopefully that helps


Ya that's what i did as well. Gave me more room. I see my cables in my in my field of view though. Guess im just not use to the switch. My black gold was definitely brighter pinned as well

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bgilbert954 (Dec 16, 2014)

Same ... you have to flip the plate and screw from the sight housing side


----------



## nfaulha (Aug 23, 2017)

I actually am having issues sighting in my current fast Eddie XL double pin. my issue is that I get it sighted in, but then over time the pin that is connected to the site twists which knocks off the axis of my site. Is there any way to really tighten in the site so it doesn't twist back and forth. I am afraid that this will also throw out my windage as well. I am concerned because it seems like everybody has does not have this issue. My concern is that while I'm hunting if I have to rest my bow somewhere or if it works at fall on the ground my site may get twisted. Idk if anyone else ever has this issue as well with the sight getting tilted upwards or downwards along what I understand is the 3rd axis.


----------



## GoofyArcher (Sep 21, 2015)

https://www.brianscustomlens.com/apps/webstore/

brian all the way


----------

